# How to I remove my Patio Roof?



## kthrnmllr21 (Apr 10, 2009)

My Husband and I purchased a forclosure. The Patio was walled in and the roof was added. We removed the wall and now we are unsure if we can remove the added roof without ruing the rest of the roof. The former owners built part of the roof over the original and needless to say there is a lot of mold now. 
I attached some pictures. 
You think it would be safe to tare down the addidtion without any problems?
Thanks


----------



## HouseSurgeon (Apr 17, 2009)

Don't let it stop you from achieving your goal. Rip down the bandaid the original owner put on the house and rebuild it the right way. Hint most likely not a do it yourself project. If it's an investment then hire a professional to protect your investment.


----------

